# Salami Success



## montanaWineGuy (Apr 28, 2016)

I had to know, so I pulled one maybe a week early. It's been 4 weeks, and it might be a bit damp, but it looks damn good, smells like Salami, and taste G'Damn excellent. The other one (from the kit) maybe has a week to go. 

Now I only took a wee tiny taste, maybe a 1/4" thick slice. Now I'll see if I get sick or die.

While I await my fate, I wrapped it up and stuck it in the freeze. Might help in the forensic analysis.


----------



## TonyR (Apr 28, 2016)

Good job, salami looks very nice. Now some aged provolone and a glass of dry red.


----------



## Sage (Apr 28, 2016)

Need more info on this !! Looks GOOD !!


----------



## sour_grapes (Apr 28, 2016)

Sage said:


> Need more info on this !!



http://www.winemakingtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=53116

http://www.winemakingtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=53201


----------



## ffemt128 (Apr 29, 2016)

Just read the other 2 post, very interesting and looks delicious.


----------



## JohnT (Apr 29, 2016)

I hate to see you risk your life like that. Why not send it all to me and I will dispose of it in a proper fashion!!! 

Seriously, That looks great. It looks like a proper cure. If it was spoiled, believe me, you would know right away!


----------



## montanaWineGuy (Apr 30, 2016)

Not just me. I gave a neighbor a 1/2 Chub today, and both Mr. and Mrs. can't believe how good it is. Neighbors #2 are getting the 2nd half of the Chub tomorrow. Great way to maintain relations, and plenty of times the food gifts are returned several folds. I love pies, damned if I'll ever make one, but when one is given to me, I'm as happy as a dog with a biscuit. 

Today, I used the last of my starter culture with 5lbs of Venison Salami. All total about 50lbs hanging, and when complete a bit under 35lbs. Should last me till next spring 2017, when I will do it all again, but perhaps bigger and likely better.


----------



## Sage (May 1, 2016)

I've been looking at starter "kits". I like the one the Sausage Maker lists, pretty complete on materials. I love salami and I will be trying it this summer. I have some buffalo I want to try.


----------



## TonyR (May 2, 2016)

I make sopressata, basically a dried salami, now you need to try LONZA, very easy and tasty


----------



## montanaWineGuy (May 7, 2016)

1st DIY Salami now ready. Tuscan Salami.

From the bulk picture, you can see the early stuff is growing the good white mold. There is some nasty looking stuff at either ends, but with a stiff brush it reveals this is only on the casings.

I pulled this one a bit early. Curiosity mainly. A bit to much moisture still, but my curiosity has been sated, so I can be patient with the rest.

Excellent!!!

After a month, and all the work, it was worth it.

Next year I'll do it easier. With the stuffer there is 1/2 a pound of meat paste that doesn't get stuffed, unless I get messy and stuff the last bit with my fingers. So for a 5lb batch it is a lot of work or a lot of waste. Next year I'll do 20lb batches, one a day for 3 days in a row, 3 different types, and it will be all done.


----------



## JohnT (May 11, 2016)

I see that you have them wrapped up in paper. Do you plan on freezing the salami? Can't you just continue to hang the salami?


----------



## montanaWineGuy (May 11, 2016)

JohnT said:


> I see that you have them wrapped up in paper. Do you plan on freezing the salami? Can't you just continue to hang the salami?



I once thought that I could just continue to hang them, but from Salami sites, they will not keep. I was told that to vacuum seal and refrigerate is best, but I don't have vacuum sealing equip. In the past I have frozen store bought salami for extended periods with no negative effects. I've taken the additional step and wrapped them tightly with plastic wrap before wrapping them again in freezer paper. I do this will all meats now, and have N.Y. Steaks that last well over a year, when stored this way.


----------



## BlueStimulator (May 11, 2016)

*Yummy*

I will be by in Sept on my way to jellystone to pick mine up


----------



## montanaWineGuy (May 11, 2016)

I'm right off the 90. Bring wine, will trade.


----------



## TonyR (May 12, 2016)

If you had ideal conditions you would be able to keep the Salami hanging, but it is real easy to turn it into jerky, dry hard jerky that is super hard to cut with one of my good knives. been there and done that. Now i vacuum seal it and keep it in my wine cellar and it has been working so far.


----------



## JohnT (May 12, 2016)

I really want to give this a try. 

I am just afraid that a new stuffer/grinder will cost a small fortune.

Do any of you know of a good cheap one?


----------



## TonyR (May 12, 2016)

Cheap, not sure how good. Harbor freight, Northern tool . Got my stuffer and grinder from Grizzly tools 10 years ago, about $70 each. Still works fine. Lots depends how much you grind. Am talking electric grinder. Manual stuffer.


----------



## Boatboy24 (May 12, 2016)

JohnT said:


> I really want to give this a try.
> 
> I am just afraid that a new stuffer/grinder will cost a small fortune.
> 
> Do any of you know of a good cheap one?



There are some on Amazon with very good reviews under $100. I've been looking for a while myself. Really want to get into grinding my own burger meat.


----------



## the_rayway (May 12, 2016)

This looks terrifically yummy!! I've also been wanting to try making my own. I have a KitchenAid stand mixer with a meat grinder/sausage stuffer attachment. Hoping to give it a round this summer and see how it goes.

It's amazing how many different attachments those things have!


----------



## JohnT (May 12, 2016)

the_rayway said:


> This looks terrifically yummy!! I've also been wanting to try making my own. I have a KitchenAid stand mixer with a meat grinder/sausage stuffer attachment. Hoping to give it a round this summer and see how it goes.
> 
> It's amazing how many different attachments those things have!


 

I have the same meat grinder kit for my Kitchen Aid. It grinds meat (the first time) just fine. It is running the meat through a second time (or stuffing ground meat) that is a true pita. This is why I am looking for another one (one that works better).


----------



## zimmer2 (May 12, 2016)

JohnT said:


> I have the same meat grinder kit for my Kitchen Aid. It grinds meat (the first time) just fine. It is running the meat through a second time (or stuffing ground meat) that is a true pita. This is why I am looking for another one (one that works better).



I do my own sausage also, I have 30# vertical stuffer from cabela's if you want BIG, if small take a look at the Dakota Water Stuffer, it works well just to small for my process. I do have one so I know they work.


----------



## montanaWineGuy (May 12, 2016)

JohnT said:


> I really want to give this a try.
> 
> I am just afraid that a new stuffer/grinder will cost a small fortune.
> 
> Do any of you know of a good cheap one?



My grocer will grind my pork shoulder for a very small cost. Stuffers can be found for <$100. Ask around, maybe you can borrow.


----------



## montanaWineGuy (May 12, 2016)

My grinder. $50 and works great for what I ask of it. And it does come with stuffing tubes, that don't work so great, but get it done and are good enough for several jobs while you decide if you want to invest more or not.


----------

